# Any Walking Dead fans?--DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVE NOT WATCHED ALL EPISODES



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*WARNING!!!! Stay off this thread if you haven't watched all of the shows and you are catching up!!!! You may get upset reading LOL!!*

I never in a million years thought I'd watch a show like this but I friggan LOVE it! I still can't believe they killed off Dale! Their group is getting smaller and now the virus is mutating. Craziness! And where the hell did Daryl and Glenn disappear to in those woods. Think they are in that pack of zombies that were coming at Rick and his son last night?? Man, I wonder how the season finale will end next Sunday.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

dude, seriously, you can't post this without telling people your spoiling it!! Have not watched last night yet you big meanie!!!! I am so mad at you right now girl!!!!

ugh but yes, love it, this season is pissing me off, I hate carl, he needs to be eaten.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Geez! For real! I just thought it would be something to talk about! Don't read it then LOL! Sorry...... Remember back in the day when you didn't watch a show you were shit out of luck and had to wait for re-runs. Damn man, to many people depending on DVR's these days. LOL


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the show, but won't be reading any posts  I have the first season, was only able to watch a bit of the second but no longer can so I gotta wait for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Geez! For real! I just thought it would be something to talk about! Don't read it then LOL! Sorry...... Remember back in the day when you didn't watch a show you were shit out of luck and had to wait for re-runs. Damn man, to many people depending on DVR's these days. LOL


hahaha I hear ya. I agree, should not have to worry but I figured you would have put SPOILERS in it if you spilling the beans for those who like to get the seasons dn watch em all at once on netflix lol

Im gonna try to watch now if work doesn't go crazy I should be able to chat soon  lol

I will say AMC spoiled it on their own, they had a pre season 2 release clip on the DVD set already out there who shows who died this season but I successfully avoided it, until you posted  lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahahaa I'm so glad that I'm caught up on the show...by the way...badasss!! Next week looks like it will be ZOMBIELICIOUS


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

me me me me lol i hate the slut that had sex with the sheriff and the deputy. I hope she gets eaten.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> me me me me lol i hate the slut that had sex with the sheriff and the deputy. I hope she gets eaten.


hahaha I hate her kid more! OK I finished, JFC whats the deal anyone dying becomes a zombie? and all the old zombies came back to life?? I feel like I missed something while watching at work lol


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

ames said:


> hahaha I hate her kid more! OK I finished, JFC whats the deal anyone dying becomes a zombie? and all the old zombies came back to life?? I feel like I missed something while watching at work lol


i had to work on my programming project i need to watch last nights episode lol

Ya i hate the kid, hes an idiot, like when he went to the farm and told his dad to kill the dude. Then he let that zombie get out of the mud.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> i had to work on my programming project i need to watch last nights episode lol
> 
> Ya i hate the kid, hes an idiot, like when he went to the farm and told his dad to kill the dude. Then he let that zombie get out of the mud.


right, totally his fault Dale died, I don't care what his daddy is telling him.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Seems that the virus has gone airborn...or it always was and they didn't know that it was the case. Next episode is gonna be sick! I'm gonna miss Shane cuz the mofo is always right! Lol but what happened to him was LORY'S fault making that poor man crazier than he is by telling him that SHE DON'T KNOW WHO's THE CHILD IS...WTF??!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Man, I'm so glad that Dale and Shane are dead. I spent all of this season and most of last season yelling at the TV whenever they were on. Now if Andrea dies in the next episode I'd be one happy camper...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> hahaha I hate her kid more! OK I finished, JFC whats the deal anyone dying becomes a zombie? and all the old zombies came back to life?? I feel like I missed something while watching at work lol


Any zombie that wasnt killed by head trauma seems to be coming back to life so I'm assuming all these walkers will be rising out their graves and hungry for some guts! Its crazy! Did you see all them walkers coming after Rick and Carl lol! Where the hell they all come from!? They seem stronger to like the one that killed Dale. That zombie just ripped his chest right open! Wtf! That was a first for that. Remember Rick had three on him at once and still was able to hold them off and kill them. So to me it looks like the virus mutated and is stronger as well! I cant wait to watch this Sunday!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There is a thread like this in VIP already. I threatened all of you I believe if anyone spoiled anything for me last season since I don't watch until Thursday. I added a disclaimer to the title for anyone else. Be glad I watched that episode last night instead of waiting until Thursday or I'd be hella pissed!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

:rofl: too funny!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> There is a thread like this in VIP already. I threatened all of you I believe if anyone spoiled anything for me last season since I don't watch until Thursday. I added a disclaimer to the title for anyone else. Be glad I watched that episode last night instead of waiting until Thursday or I'd be hella pissed!


LOL! Thanks for fixing the title to the thread Lauren!!! LOL! I put a warning in the bold red letters at the top of the thread because I already got yelled at by Amy aka Ames LOL! Ooops :stick:


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there anyway that you can watch all the episodes youve missed during the second season online WITHOUT paying for it? Because I don't want to pay for it online nor do I want to wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The Walking Dead | Fast Pass TV

Each episode has a bunch loaded so find one that works with your computer. You can upgrade but there is usually watch a few hour at a time limit so you cant do marathons for free.


----------

